
Ask HN: Any chatbots capable of remembering context? - smusamashah
Anytime I see a chat bot I try asking it to tell me what I just said or tell me what my last message was. They all fail.<p>With recent GPT-3 hype, I tried it with AI Dungeon and found it even more dumb. It&#x27;s only a clever like a clever talker who can jump into any discussion and become the center of attention following the pattern of what&#x27;s being discussed and adding more to it which sounds intersting despite not making any sense.<p>Is there any system capable of understanding what is being asked? just a simple question like repeating what you have told it?
======
mromanuk
With all the hype surrounding GPT-3, super interesting question.

Yesterday I read an article listed in HN, stating that the brain process
spacial information together with visual information.

I would like to know if a transformer model is capable of learning current
context: Maybe using some other form of neural net combined with other
Bidirectional Transformer. That would work as a chatbot engine, though.

~~~
smusamashah
I found GPT-3 to be dumb. Great conversation artist, but dumb.

When studying, I tried picking up this exact problem, add context in chatbots
as a research topic and was advised by my professor to stay away from chatbots
because he already tried it and found them super complex.

